# MS SQL Error - Re-occuring



## cybersloth (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I am having a re-occuring error on a server, i have googled this and searched TSG for anything but have had no luck yet

Problem is:

in aplication log on windows server 2008 r2
Error: 50000 Severity: 16 State: 1 Proc:Sp_Ins_AsDocLines Err:547 Error Insert AsDocLines Table

*-**Provider*[ *Name*] MSSQLSERVER
*-**EventID*17063[ *Qualifiers*] 49152
*Level*2*Task*2*Keywords*0x80000000000000*-**TimeCreated*[ *SystemTime*] 2011-12-07T03:07:15.000000000Z
*EventRecordID*41099*Channel*Application*Computer*[ServerName].[DomainName].local*Security*
*-**EventData*
50000
16
1
Proc:Sp_Ins_AsDocLines Err:547 Error Insert AsDocLines Table
50C3000010000000100000004100550054004F0043004F004500560045004E0054005300530051004C0000000B0000004100730074007500740065004C006900760065000000
*Binary data:*

In Words
0000: 0000C350 00000010 00000010 00550041 
0008: 004F0054 004F0043 00560045 004E0045 
0010: 00530054 00510053 0000004C 0000000B 
0018: 00730041 00750074 00650074 0069004C 
0020: 00650076 0000 

In Bytes
0000: 50 C3 00 00 10 00 00 00 PÃ......
0008: 10 00 00 00 41 00 55 00 ...[S.E.
0010: 54 00 4F 00 43 00 4F 00 R.V.E.R.
0018: 45 00 56 00 45 00 4E 00 N.A.M.E.
0020: 54 00 53 00 53 00 51 00 X.X.X.X.
0028: 4C 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 X]......
0030: 41 00 73 00 74 00 75 00 A.s.t.u.
0038: 74 00 65 00 4C 00 69 00 t.e.L.i.
0040: 76 00 65 00 00 00 v.e...



Machine is an IBM System X3650 M2
Single Xeon E5520
16GB RAM
LSI RAID, I think...

So if any one can shed some light on what might be going on or could sudjest somewhere i can look or ask will be much appreciated

Cheers
cybersloth...

p.s for security reasons i have replaced the server name and domain name


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The stored procedure "Sp_Ins_AsDocLines" is causing the error. Look at what it is doing in the query analyzer and find where the error is occurring.


----------



## cybersloth (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the answer.

I dont mean to sound stupid but could you tell me how I would do this, I am kinda new to SQL

Many Thanks
cybersloth


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Go into the SQL administrator and edit the stored procedure in question. I am surprised it didn't give a line number where the error was coming from.


----------

